# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  Azud de Escalona y Antella

## Luján

Para finalizar el recorrido por el Río Cazunta, Escalona y Tous, os pongo aquí imágenes del Azud de Escalona y Antella, aguas abajo de la Presa de Tous.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso es un buen azud  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gracias por las fotuquis  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Eso es un buen azud 
> 
> Gracias por las fotuquis


La extensión es bastante grande. La cola llega casi a las faldas de Tous, y es ésta la que le surte de agua.

----------

